# Looking for free or cheap Cozy mysteries



## pinky (Jan 7, 2010)

I am looking for free or cheap Cozy mysteries for the Kindle.  I have read so many other genres and thought I'd give the cozy a try.  Anyone know where to look.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the first #1 Ladies Detective Agency is on sale for $1.99. I absolutely love this series, very gentle (although this first novel is a bit atypical in that it is a bit more action-oriented) and comforting and lovely.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What is a Cozy mystery?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Toby said:


> What is a Cozy mystery?


One without blood and gore, mostly.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

There's an excellent definition of "Cozy Mystery" available at http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Definition-of-a-Cozy-Mystery.html


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Kinbr!  Thanks so much for the mention!!!

Here's some of my favorite cozy authors:

Elizabeth Peters (both her Vicky Bliss and Amelia Peabody series)
Kaye C. Hill (not on kindle yet, but coming according to the publisher when I asked!)
Anne George


If you tell us what kind of mysteries you normally cater to (or romance or whatever) I might be able to take a shot at what you might like in the cozy genre!

Welcome!!!

Maria


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

kcrady said:


> There's an excellent definition of "Cozy Mystery" available at http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Definition-of-a-Cozy-Mystery.html


Thanks for that definition. I loved the No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency series! I met Alexander McCall Smith at the LA book fair several years ago. He signed my copy of one of his books. His other books are great too! Portuguese Irregular Verbs and The Finer Points of Sausage Dogs - hilarious!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Should the Amelia Peabody series be read in order?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Should the Amelia Peabody series be read in order?


Absolutely! One of my favorite series.


----------



## aomtg (Mar 12, 2010)

It is becoming more and more difficult to find a cozy mistery. The hardboiled genre is becoming extinct. 
The thriller subgenre is invading the literary world like a wild beast with no natural predators.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Absolutely! One of my favorite series.


Is Crocodile on the Sandbank the first one in the series?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jane, have you ever used Fantastic Fiction?
http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/
I use this site constantly to find out series order.
deb


----------



## aomtg (Mar 12, 2010)

I have never used that. What is it?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

aomtg said:


> I have never used that. What is it?


Fantastic Fiction is a site that lists authors' bibliographies.
It shows all of their books and in which order they were published. 
A great help when trying to read a series in order.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're very welcome.  I like the bottom of the page where the author recommends other authors.  
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Yup, Crocodile is the first!  They really do go best in order as you follow along with Amelia's life.  The series is such a hoot!!!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Lacing up for Murder by Irene Radford is on sale for $2.50 during the ebook week sale at Smashwords (ends 3/13):

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8750


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> Jane, have you ever used Fantastic Fiction?
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/
> I use this site constantly to find out series order.
> deb


Deb, what a fantastic site! I am off to buy my first Amelia Peabody! Thanks! Jane


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Not much of a mystery, but very cozy, are the Miss Julia books. If you were raised in the south you'll enjoy these:


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for the link & explaination!!


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Should the Amelia Peabody series be read in order?


I read them out of order and thought that they were great. Although I am a reader I listened to the audiobooks of this series. They were very well done. In fact they were so well that I struggle trying to read them. I actually think that this series needs to be listened too, not read.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

imon32red, I was just looking on Audible for these books.  I was thinking it might be a good series to listen to.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

These are older books so more "traditional" mystery style that I like.  I'm not creating a link because there are many versions available on Amazon.  I'm pretty sure you can get at least some of them free from feedbooks or manybooks.... but I like the Father Brown mysteries by G. K. Chesterton.  I got a 5 book collection from Amazon (just so I'd have them all together) and paid 99 cents. 
    In the same vein, I really like the Dr. Thorndyke mysteries by R. Austin Freeman and again, you can get "bundled" four book volumes from Amazon for 99 cents.  I got Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 and then also downloaded another 13 Dr. Thorndyke books for free from feedbooks.com.  Dr. Thorndyke mysteries are touted as being the first forensic novels ever because he used forensic evidence (being a doctor) instead of the more common "find the bloody knife in the suspect's living room" method of solving a murder back then.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

One of my favorite cozy series is the Jaine Austen series by Laura Levine. I recommend them if you like funny books. Several of them are under $5 for Kindle. The first in the series is currently at $3.83:  (Note: DTB link b/c Kindle link doesn't show cover picture.)

Another series I like is the Melanie Travis series by Laurien Berenson, about the dog show world. A few of them have been Kindle-ized, and a couple are under $5: 







$3.99 and 







$4.47.

N


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

The ones that I listened too were read by Barbara Rosenblat.  She really has a talent for it.  Every character has there own voice which she has kept throughout the series.  I haven't listened to a lot of fiction on audiobooks, but this is by far the best book I that have listened too.


----------

